

You're in for a suprise - valanto
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/internet-explorer/download-ie

======
krapp
I've had enough of your surprises, Microsoft.

------
jaachan
It shows IE8 download for me? Is that 'cause I'm on XP? Or does it show that
for everyone and is that the thing.

